# 1&1 schließt Lücke beim Einzelverbindungsnachweis



## Newsfeed (5 Februar 2009)

Die Manipulation der URL zum Abruf der eigenen Einzelverbindungsnachweise genügte, um sich die anderer Kunden anzeigen zu lassen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

